# ninewells egg share/ivf advice



## toots6574 (Sep 4, 2009)

hi there
            my partner and i have been together for 6 years we have been having iui at dundee for a while now this will be our 6th attempt and we were thinking about other routes

i am female 27 with 1 child from previous relationship
my partner female 36 no children 

we do not qualify for funding because i have a child already but we really wanted to look into egg share

my partner is too old for this but i am not and really wanted to donate eggs anyway but we were wanting to do egg share where i will donate all my eggs in the first cycle and my partner uses her own eggs on second cycle 

we cannot afford to pay the price for ivf and she is too old for the egg share herself but i would love to donate it would be easier if she tried my eggs but she would like to use her own eggs

im sorry to throw this all at you but didnt know where to turn ann mcconnell is like gold dust and cannot seem to contact her

i was just wondering if anyone has any advice on what to do or if anyone is in similar boat

many thanks for even just listening


----------



## bubblicous (Jan 14, 2008)

toots - hi there i have done egg share though not with ninewells just before i got my bfp i contacted ninewells abot the poss of being an egg sharer and i too found them really hard to get a a hold of it took me a good week of phoning pretty much all the time to finally chat to someone


im sorry i dont really have any advice for you on how ninewells work as like i said i never went there but have you considered the gcrm in glasgow they are just amazing and very easy to get a hold 


i do remember from talking to the lady in ninewells that it would take them a good while to get me started where as at the gcrm i did my consents in the april and started my tx in the may as they have a huge waiting list of women waiting on eggs so it may be worth considering them 


i wish you lots of luck


----------



## althorley (May 12, 2010)

Hey,

Im only 25 and have just been told that i will need to egg share due to poor egg quality. I have just spoken to Anne this morning to be put on the waiting list and managed to ge ther firdt tome when i phoned. Her numbr is 01382 632111 if this helps. Waiting list fpr egg sharing is 6 - 9 months, so youre doing a good thing.

xo


----------

